# Fluorescent sizes??



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 2, 2012)

I had never heard of a t5 before I discovered this site.  From the context I know it is not a standard 4' tube.  What is the number/name/category/whatever of the 4' "shop lights" you get at hardware stores?  I am thinking "t12" but I may be incorrect.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 2, 2012)

T12 are older style T8 are more current like in schools.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 2, 2012)

T12 are the shop lights.

T5 does come in 4 foot fixtures.

The T indicates the diameter of the bulb.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 2, 2012)

Its not the size pilgrem, be hows yual use it! Good luck yur trail 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2012)

The number behind the T denotes the diameter of the tube in 1/8ths of inches.  A T5 is 5/8" in diameter, a T8 is an inch and a T12 is an 1-1/2.  The T5s are high output tubes (HO T5s) and emit about 33% more lumens than other fluoros.  T5s rival MH in lumens per watt, emitting 92 lumens per watt compared with an average of 90 for MH.  All fluoro tubes must match their fixtures--i.e. you cannot use a T12 fixture with T8 tubes.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 2, 2012)

Like I said size dont matter be how yual use it. 

please just high pokin bit o fun. Safty to all trails walk tonight.

BWD


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 3, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> i.e. you cannot use a T12 fixture with T8 tubes.


 
Actually you can THG.  I do it for my Bearded Dragon setup.  A t12 fixture ballast will eventually burn out running a T8 though.  And running a T12 in a T8 fixture will burn your bulbs up a bit quicker, but not that much.  I have been using my t12 with a T8 reptisun 10.0  for nearly a year now with no problems.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 3, 2012)

If your thinking fluros I would stick with the t5 high output lights.

The shop lights you see in t12 standard tubes will veg efficiently but you have to change out the ballast to high output. Most of the t12 standard shop lights have energy efficient ballasts in them which dont give out much output.

the t12 with the ballast change and the new 6500 color temp ge ecolux bulbs work great with the ballast change.

t6


----------



## Lobstah (Mar 3, 2012)

i use t12 6 each 4 foot 2 lamp shop fixtures with ge ecolux bulbs the bulbs are 6500k and 3050 lumens per bulb thats 12 bulbs at 8 inches above plants at all times  as plants grow fixture rises this works great for me  i change bulbs once every year this is for veg plants only


----------



## BlueNose (Mar 3, 2012)

a have a 4ft t12 for clones, it works great. I get roots in the same number of days or less than most of the people here that have posted.

......Not that the op was even asking lol


----------

